
Anonymous DevOps Confessions - veermanhas
Submit here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;totalcloud.io&#x2F;DevOpsConfessions.html<p>Read &#x27;em here
Facebook: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;Totalcloudio&#x2F; Twitter: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;totalcloudio 
tumblr: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tumblr.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;devopsentertainme
======
zeristor
Is there no way to read this without being a Social Media prisoner?

Facebook delights not me, nor twitter either.

~~~
veermanhas
Tumblr? What would be your choice of platform?

